# XM Store



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just heard the DJ on channel 8 do a big mention of the XMFan store. Good for them!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I have already ordered a few things from them, great stuff there and good prices.

When I ordered I ordered my stuff UPS Blue 2 Day Air, Ziggy noticed that I live only 1 state away and shipped it regular ground and it got here the next day! This save me money and I got my product faster. You can't ask for more then that. 

Check it out http://www.xmfanstore.com


----------

